# ipad/safari



## poussvite (14 Décembre 2010)

bonsoir, un truc étrange m'arrive depuis qq heures avec le safari de  mon ipad,
deux fonctions ne répondent plus!
-1 l'onglet pour accéder aux signets
-2 l'onglet pour (comment dire?) accéder à la page regroupant les petits écrans représentants les sites consultés couramment
En plus, si j'accède à une page web via la ligne de recherche, cette page est sous-éclairée!?!
pour info, j'ai mis ce même jour à jour la grande calculatrice et ai chargé de l'appstore une app pour me connecter à des chaînes de radio!
rapport ou non?


----------



## saladisiac (22 Décembre 2010)

As-tu essayé de redémarrer ton iPad (éteindre complètement en appuyant sur le bouton d'activation et en glissant la barre rouge, puis le rallumer)?


----------



## poussvite (22 Décembre 2010)

Oui,désolé le problème est résolu.ai oublié de le signaler!
Comme le redémarrage ne suffisait pas,j'ai fais ceci:
Prof système -wifi-clic sur flèche bleu de mon réseau-clic au-dessus sur oublier ce réseau-
Me reconnecter-redémarer
Et voilà!


----------

